# Reboxx Exxact Socket Tool



## glenng6 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just purchased the Reboxx truck tuner (T-100) and I have a question. The instructions indicate that you need to press the journals lightly together in order for the tool to clean out the sockets. The problem is the tool, which is supposed to be HO, is so short I have to squeeze the journals a lot just so the tool doesn't fall out. When the journals are squeezed the ends of the journals aren't square to the tool. This can't be right. Also, if the opposite set of wheels is installed while I do this it falls out because the journals are spread so wide. I have all 1980's Athearn rolling stock kits, so most of the trucks are the same and I am only changing the 33" wheel sets. Should I have bought the Micro-Mark tool instead? Any ideas?


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Do they make one of these for N scale? If so, you may have gotten the wrong one.


----------



## glenng6 (Mar 12, 2011)

flyboy2610 said:


> Do they make one of these for N scale? If so, you may have gotten the wrong one.


Flyboy, thanks for the reply. As far as I know it is only made in HO and the package says it is HO. I will probably call the company on Monday.

Thanks again,

Glenn


----------

